# Tank next to window = algae?



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

windows + fishtank= bad stuff


----------



## zavikan (Jan 5, 2009)

Get some nice thick curtains. Window gone.


----------



## ex225 (Oct 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.

Is it bad even if the blinds are always closed?


----------



## ex225 (Oct 26, 2008)

zavikan, yes I thought about getting some black cloth and covering up the windows but the problem is there windows are the only natural source of light or this room and if covered up, the room might feel like a have haha.

In the end though I might have to do this if everyone is saying windows are no good. After all, it is 4 large windows all side by side across most of that whole wall. You could even think of it as a bay/sitting area almost. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

I see an opportunity for free light. I have 2 sunlight tanks. Just make sure you have the appropriate nutrients & CO2. A blind curtain is good to control the light just in case your do get algae.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

my tank gets just a little indirect light... never had a problem with green water, but i allways get alge in the same spots on the glass because thats where the light hits it the most often. i use house plants to try to filter out as much light as possible that may be an option for you.


----------



## Florida_Larry (Jan 19, 2009)

used as a general rule, yes direct sunlight on your tank will yeild you algae, indirect or reflected light on the other hand may or may not.

If the light is reflected off of a painted wall or furled drapers or most any other room furnishing, i would say the chances of that alone causeing you an algae problem are slim to nil ( and slim just got on a bus headed for chicago), how ever if your tanks "Levels" are such that the additional amunt of reflected or indirect light is "just enough" to tip the balance, then yes, algae will result.

Example:
30 gallon sitting directly next to sliding glass door, direct sunlight strikes top left corned to half way down.
Non-planted Tank. No ferts, standared supplied level lighting. Algae only occured where direct sunlight actually touched.

6 bare breeder tanks:
blinds left open 24/7 to light and air, used this method for warming all tanks. window looks west, tanks on South wall, no direct sunlight on any tank. Room is off white in color, and essentially bare. Result: well lit diring day, temps 78*F with consistancy, and no algae at all. No plant growth at all.


50 gallon and 55 gallon:
both located on east faceing wall in corners. Windows span the entire will, Room is an off white satin color, very well lit via indirect sunlight. no direct sunlight on tanks, lights off on both tanks from 12:00 to 16:00 lights on from 08:00 - 12:00 and 16:00 - 23:00. Monlighting on 55 on @ 23:30 - 05:00. Both tanks heavily planted, 2.0 wpg custom lighting on both tanks. AAR fertilizing methods.

I do have algae growth on the 55 ( it has the most light, and Bio Load ) and just starting DIY CO2. Algae will die back as plant overgrowth takes over. NO algae growth of consequence on the tank surface. what little remans, the OTO's take care of.

due to lower lighting levels on the 50 gallon ( 1.7 wpg, and 24" depth compared to 21" depth on 55 gallon ) in same room, same wall, no algae growth.

50 gallon is just not as close nutrient level wise as the 55, lower bio loads for both flora AND fauna, slightly less lighting, 3" deeper, both tanks are dosed identicaly.


so readers digest version:
if direct sunlight is blocked, and your tank is not "on the edge" nutrient wise, lighting wise, and or Bioload wise, you should have no issues IMO & E.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

I have my tank in the middle of a very bright room with large windows on both ends. This provides lots of indirect natural lighting. Its a 135 gallon tank (72 inches long x 18 inches deep x 23 inches tall). I have 4 80watt T5HO in my canopy and CO2. I only run 2 of the bulbs (11 hrs a day). This is because when I run all 4 with the amount of natural lighting, I get lots of GDA and GSA so fast you can watch it grow. By only running 2, I have no issue (actually takes weeks to see it). Summary ... with natural lighting use less artificial light.

Direct natural lighting can be bad, not due to algae, but do to heat. The glass will amplify it so you will have trouble maintaining and controlling you temperature and you will have hot spots in the tank.

Drafts from the window in the cooler months will result in cold spots.

Once you learn how you tank reacts to the light, drafts, etc of the place you put it you will be able to control things. Getting to this balance is tougher based on the position you need to put the take so have patience and expect the bumps.


----------



## Gweneth (Feb 17, 2009)

I had my 38 gallon tank in my living room for two years, across the room from a north-facing window, so no direct sunlight but lots of indirect light, and fought all types of algae constantly. A month ago I moved it to my kitchen, which gets much less natural light, and *poof* most of the algae is gone. 

I have also had problems, mostly in the summer, with my 10 gallon tank that is directly in front of a window that constantly has the blinds closed.


----------



## chicken (Aug 22, 2007)

My 20 gallon is right in front of a south facing window. There are three windows in a row on that wall; the tank is in front of the middle window. I keep the blinds on that window and the window to the left closed all the time. The window to the right, and the other windows in the room do not usually have the blinds closed, and it is a pretty bright room. I had to cover the right side of the tank because of sunlight hitting it and causing algae, but since doing that I have had no algae issues. 

I haven't noticed a problem with drafts in the winter, either, even though that room is much cooler than the rest of the house.


----------



## ex225 (Oct 26, 2008)

Wow thanks everyone for the very informative responses. It seems like there are a lot of varied experiences out there but one thing in common is direct sunlight will always bring bad news.

For now, I will go with the plan of putting my tanks on this wall and monitor how things go. I really like the idea of varying the amount and time of artificial light in order to find a balance that works. If I do run into problems I think I can resort to covering a few or all of the windows with black sheets to see if that helps.


----------



## markstanfill88 (Jul 13, 2009)

I keep my tank next to a window and we have pretty thin curtains. The back of the tank is blacked out to make it look a little better so one cant see the stuff hanging off the back and I have had absolutely no problems at all. Been there in my living room for a year.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have my 10 gallon in front of a window with blinds. You do get a decent amount of light still.

The only real algae I get is green water and GSA on the glass, nothing on the plants every. Infact, despite having pee green soup water 4x now, no plant has ever had any algae actually attach itself or grow on anything, except the glass.

I solved this by using purgion. I also have a UV sterilizer powerhead that I put in when it starts to get cloudy (usually the purgion has "filled up"). I know both are "crutches to the problem but work extremely well. The tank is almost always clear, it is just more "touchy" than it would in a different location. Something simple can get bad more quickly, now I have easy means to remidy it. 

So yeah, it can work but you may have to invest a bit more to protect yourself.


----------

